# Uplifting strain without the racey heart



## niteshft (Mar 15, 2011)

I've tried a few hybred strains while trying to find an uplifting high without the edge for daytime use but the relaxing effect of the indica seems too, relaxing. The sativa mix in the strain made my heart race and I would like to get away from that. Can anybody recomend sativa(s) with an uplifting high without the raciness? I would rather find something from expereanced growers rather than go by dealers descriptions as they tend to embelish thier opinions. Thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 15, 2011)

Check out Mandala's strains.  I have been quite happy with Satori for a daytime smoke.  I also an 8 Miles High plant that I am harvesting now that is supposed to be an up energetic high.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2011)

I like train wreck, but I don't remember if it made my heart race. I will get back to you on that in three weeks.
I ordered satori on HG's reccomendation. Haven't gotten them yet.  Good luck. I really like speedy pot too. hope you find the perfect strain, it will be fun to find it.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies, gives me something to start with. Keep them coming, please!


----------



## Thailord (Mar 15, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Check out Mandala's strains. I have been quite happy with Satori for a daytime smoke. I also an 8 Miles High plant that I am harvesting now that is supposed to be an up energetic high.


 
This is very true.  Satori is one of the best daytime strains there is on the market IMO.  It has just the right mix of head, body, and potency which makes it perfect for that daytime smoke to take the edge off.  Orisha would be good as well, remember though that Orisha XL is more of an outdoor strain, and Orisha is more suited for indoors.  

Are you seeking one to grow?  If so, will it be indoors or outdoors?  You can never be promised the strain you are buying is the strain you are getting thru dealers, or even dispensaries.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 15, 2011)

All the Mandala seeds I have purchased have been in breeder packs.  I feel assured that what I have ordered is what I have gotten.


----------



## Thailord (Mar 15, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> All the Mandala seeds I have purchased have been in breeder packs. I feel assured that what I have ordered is what I have gotten.


 
I may have worded it wrong, or it was taken out of context.  What I meant was if the bud was purchased from a dealer, or dispensary. 

I seldom buy seeds, however if I do, they would be purchased in the breeder packs.  Mandala seeds are affordable, good genetics, and very dependable.  I have grown most of their strains, and have done some breeding(after permission was granted)with a few of their strains.  Definately in my top 10 seed producers.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 16, 2011)

I should have mentioned that the strain needs to be suitable for pain relief as well. I'm using it for lower back and leg pain from having ruptured disks and trying to get myself off Oxy.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2011)

hey niteshft, I use sativa in the day and indica at night. You can find the right plant for you.I got off hydros completely. Good luck, and it is very cool that cannabis works for nerve pain.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, it is cool Rb, I was facinated how mj worked on pain and had to expereance it for myself. I'm glad I did because it has had other benefits for me as well and I think I'm becoming a better person for it.
 I'm looking forward.


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 17, 2011)

Is white widow the same as Satori???


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 17, 2011)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> Is white widow the same as Satori???



No, they are entirely different strains.  Satori is a strain developed by Mandala.


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 17, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No, they are entirely different strains. Satori is a strain developed by Mandala.




Thanks


----------



## niteshft (Apr 24, 2011)

Thailord said:
			
		

> This is very true. Satori is one of the best daytime strains there is on the market IMO. It has just the right mix of head, body, and potency which makes it perfect for that daytime smoke to take the edge off. Orisha would be good as well, remember though that Orisha XL is more of an outdoor strain, and Orisha is more suited for indoors.
> 
> Are you seeking one to grow? If so, will it be indoors or outdoors? You can never be promised the strain you are buying is the strain you are getting thru dealers, or even dispensaries.


 
I'm looking to grow indoors. I need a pure sativa because I'm very sensitive to the indica and it really drags me down. It makes it very difficult if I need to get things done.


----------

